# Another reel painting thread....



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Looked like we needed another one. . . . :whistling:


----------



## ncmanguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Im working on a Mitchell 302 right now. I already have an original Manual from Mitchell for it. A high speed knob, I made on a lathe at my work. Im waiting to get an oscillating guide screw for it. I plan on doing it Van Staal Gold. Any suggestions on how to prep and paint the reel would be nice. Im using a shaker can of paint. I did a penn 716 Orange and blue with a shaker can and it came out great! Also I made a clear sideplate for it out of Lexan, It also has a highspeed handle I made on a lathe. Super interested to see what other people are doing to there reels!


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

ncmanguy, If you search the forum you will find many threads about customizing reels. I have been using lexan as sideplates with laser etching on them for years as well as other people. Many people who have fabricated custom parts and handles etc... usually share them on the forum. Feel free to do so with yours. If you have some nice aluminum custom knobs that fit nicely on the 302s I would be interested in buying some, I'm sure others would also. Post some pics of your 716 if it is done. 


Rick C.


----------

